# Hincapies Legs



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I noticed them yesterday at the S.F. Gran Prix. They are freakishly defined. Check out his calf.


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

rollinrob said:


> I noticed them yesterday at the S.F. Gran Prix. They are freakishly defined. Check out his calf.


I think he's been on the Lance Armstrong diet. He's starting to look gaunt.


----------



## S2H (Jul 10, 2005)

What's up with his left calf? That doesn't seem right.


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

his left looks extremely vascular.....


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

Scotty2Hotty said:


> What's up with his left calf? That doesn't seem right.


I think it's a low resolution picture that his been enlarged and is distorting some of the image. That or he's got some kind of subacute flesh eating disorder.


----------



## bill amc (Mar 3, 2004)

*I've noticed before*

He has some varicose veins. I noticed because I also have some ugly bulging varicose veins on one of my calves. Check them out in these pictures.

https://www.georgehincapie.com/myimages/stage6hincapie_finish.jpg
https://www.georgehincapie.com/myimages/stage11hincapie_galibier1.jpg


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

bill amc said:


> He has some varicose veins. I noticed because I also have some ugly bulging varicose veins on one of my calves. Check them out in these pictures.
> 
> https://www.georgehincapie.com/myimages/stage6hincapie_finish.jpg
> https://www.georgehincapie.com/myimages/stage11hincapie_galibier1.jpg


Eh, Gads! You're right! One of the nice benefits of being a cyclist is having pumped legs. I think he blew a vessel or two.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

jesus. I'm going to quit cycling.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

he's had very veiny legs ,noticed that every year here at the big philly & n.j. races


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I guess it just happens to some people. Sean Yates was the same way. I saw him at the Tour Du Pont in 95 and his right leg looked like Hincapies. I saw Hincapie later that year at the Michelin Classic in Greenville, SC and I don't remember his leg looking that bad. Must have happened in the last few years.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

gangrene


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

I had a Marine buddy who's calf was shot while he and I were in Iraq in '90-'91. The damage looked ALOT like the pic of Hincapies calf... That is a freaky picture.


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

Did he ever have surgery in his calf area. Only saw one other guy lthat even
approaches that and he doesn't own a car, he cycles everywhere.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

He signed an autograph for me yesterday at the hotel. He was ripped, but didn't look that weird. It might be the leg stressed from riding...


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Yep. You can stand right next to the start line at Michelin Classic and get an eyefull of George's scary varicose veins. 

I have a spot about 1 cm in diameter on one of my calves and it's freaking me out, man!


----------



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

*you all missed the REALLY scary thing*

look at the angle at which the crowd is leaning to the left! Howard Dean, are you there?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Road cyclist said:


> Did he ever have surgery in his calf area. Only saw one other guy lthat even
> approaches that and he doesn't own a car, he cycles everywhere.


I don't know...he doesn't look all that ripped/big to me compared to other cyclists.


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

Why would he have varicose veins, he is an extreme endurance athlete so he must have one hell of a circulatory system. 

Could it be effects from doping? Some type of steroid? No experience with the stuff so I'm just asking not accusing.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

I think it's hereditary.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I met George back at the Burlington Crit in Burlington Vermont, a long time ago. It was just before he signed for Motorola and was technically still racing for the national team (though he had a Motorola team frame that day). His legs were like that back then too.
I think it was 1994? I may be off a year or two though.


----------



## pantau (Jan 30, 2005)

looks quite......


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

varicose veins have a very big hereditary factor to them. Not all, but a lot. Those are definately varicose viens and I have noticed them on him before. It happens from the one-way valves in veins blowing out and allowing the blood to pool more than it should. It also weakens the walls of the veins so they don't have that "straight" look to them anymore. 

*OPINION TIME* I wonder if he was prone to it genetically and the stress caused by flexing the muscle all the time worsened it. The reason I say this is because doctors always tell hemorrhoid (sp?) patients to not strain or push when on the toilet because it worsens the veins.... hmmm. just a though.

I have one small varicose vein in my left leg that started after I got a really bad charley horse in my calf from being cramped on a road trip in a car for too long. It seems the charley horse just stressed it out and it's been there ever since and was never there before. Right smack in the middle of my calf.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

pantau said:


> looks quite......


Okay, now I'm grossed out - and I was trying to eat my subway.

Doesn't seems to have slowed him down any!


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Nm*

Nevermind.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

i've noticed people who do a lot of resistance training or working with a heavy load will tend to have veins that pop out and guide me around their body like a map.

if you look at body builders, they have similar conditions except it's usually around the arms and chest.

I've read that Hincapie did a lot of resistance training on hills to improve his climbing. Part of his routine was to push a really high gear. That way, it eliminated any momentum and purely relied on his LT and power. I think a possible result are those "veins"...



GROSS!


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

no, no, no! The "vein-yness" that you see in body builders has nothing to do with varicose veins. See the explanations above about the valve failures that cause varicose veins. 

The veins that body builders show (I'm sure there ARE some body builders w/ varicose veins, however) are the same veins you have, it's just that they are being pushed toward the skin surface by bulging muscles and there is no fat to cover them up. It's considered a desireable trait.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*It's hereditary*

He has a varicose small saphenous vein. I have a large saphenous vein. It's mainly cosmetic but it throbs and you can feel it pulsing especially at night. The condition is a vein that loses it's elasticity. Mine started showing when I was 20 yrs old. It can be corrected by stripping or using a laser to kill the vein, but insurance doesn't cover it unless it's become a medical condition.


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

I'm 57, have been riding since I was 14. My legs look great! -- Great like I got voted "hottest legs" in high school. *G* Varicosity is hereditary I think.


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

I hope he doesnt cut himself when he shaves...


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

^^^^ OUCH!! not a good thought to think about!!


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Huh?*



RodeRash said:


> I'm 57, have been riding since I was 14. My legs look great! -- Great like I got voted "hottest legs" in high school. *G* Varicosity is hereditary I think.


What kind of pinko communist christian fundamentalist school votes for "hottest legs"? LMAO (sorry but I didn't invent that discripto...i borrowed it from it left winger)


----------

